# [Batch] String replacement / DIR Funktion ändern



## Blacker (29. September 2008)

Hallo ihr da draußen.

Ich habe ein recht außergewöhnliches Problem.
Ich möchte entweder die Funktion DIR abändern, oder die ausgegebene Dateiliste ändern.

Mein Script sieht im Moment so aus:

```
@echo off
title List
echo Reading Files..
DIR /-C /S /4 >ordner.txt
exit
```

Die Ausgabe könnte z.B. so aussehen:

```
Datentr„ger in Laufwerk C: ist System
 Volumeseriennummer: 9869-60E1

 Verzeichnis von C:\test

29.09.2008  16:59    <DIR>          .
29.09.2008  16:59    <DIR>          ..
08.09.2008  19:21              1359 1.lnk
08.09.2008  19:11               544 2.lnk
08.09.2008  19:11               539 3.lnk
08.09.2008  19:11               544 4.lnk
10.09.2008  16:37               495 5.lnk
29.09.2008  16:50               100 filelist.bat
09.09.2008  10:18               376 6.lnk
29.09.2008  16:59                 0 ordner.txt
               8 Datei(en)           3957 Bytes

     Anzahl der angezeigten Dateien:
               8 Datei(en)           3957 Bytes
               2 Verzeichnis(se),    15856979968 Bytes frei
```

Ich will nun das englische Format anwenden, das heißt Datumsformat in YYYY-MM-TT ändern, die Kommentarzeilen wegmachen UND ein kleines *a* bzw *p* an die Uhrzeit hinzufügen. Beispiel:


```
2008-07-10  08:42a      <DIR>          .
2008-07-10  08:42a      <DIR>          ..
2008-01-29  02:16a      <DIR>          Test1
2008-03-11  04:34a      <DIR>          Test2
2008-08-29  07:59a             4390081 t1.txt
2008-09-22  06:05a             4390081 t2.txt
2008-09-22  06:05a             4390081 t3.txt
2008-09-22  06:05a             4390081 t4.txt
2008-09-29  09:59a                   0 t5.txt
```

Ist das mit SED, einem Parameter von DIR oder einem anderen Befehl möglich?
Die Kommentarzeilen kann ich auch nachträglich manuell wegmachen.

Ich danke euch schon im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Blacker (29. September 2008)

Habs mit PHP gelöst, trotzdem danke.


----------

